# Shipping Frozen goods with in the USA



## georgia pasty (Jun 24, 2008)

I am runnig a British Pasty business down here in Georgia . I have a web site and do get a few orders thru it. One of my main problem is shipping the frozen product to to customers . Does any one have any ideas for me ? 
I have a USDA inspected product "a Cornish Style beef Pasty" which I want to move forward with but keep coming up against "the shipping costs are too expensive " coments from those who would like to order them. UPS , DHL, Postal service all charge a fortune over night. 
To begin with we build a Food vendor trailer to attend the local festivals , built to resemble an old Tram . We do make sales but theres no repeat trade .
I have been unsure of whether to open a shop up with all the additional expense involved with that , so am now looking for ideas how to "shift" my product . 

Schwans & QVC channel have decline to add my Pastys to their lines.

my web site is cornish pastys dot com any help or ideas will certainly be appreciated for sure 

rgds

Graham


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

Graham -

from unrelated type business I can confirm: unless you're shipping bill is in the megamillions, you're not going to get much of a discount - and yes, the commercial services have gone bezonkers.

check the overall costs of for example a dry ice / froze gel pak and second day. if available, next late later morning is another option.

regrets, not found any magic solution . . .


----------



## georgia pasty (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Dillbert , checked most of those leads . I have an Dry Ice maker not the cheapest stuff to make . The Postal service only let 3 lbs of ice be shipped so a third day isnt an option I have found . The Gel pack work but not for that long . The added complication is the Pasty is frozen Uncooked raw . If I were to cook them I would need to change the Haccp plan to include a monthly Listerea swab test which given I am not gewtting too many orders means additaional expense & Red Tape which I want to avoid if possible .

rgds
Graham


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

you are using an purpose made insulated shipping container, right?


look at storing (a portion of) the pies at -40'F (commercially available free standing freeze units)
product + a pound of dry ice in a volume fitting eps container should get you 36 hours at "not to exceed" 10'F

the glitch may be those kind of containers run $10, and up, each - which gets back to the "it costs to much" issue . . .

Georgia.... jeesh, you did have to pick Georgia. couldn't you pick someplace like Alaska? it can sit on the apron for days in Alaska . . . .

you can achieve similar results with a double layer tightly sealed big bubble wrap - depending on labor costs, time+materials is pretty much a wash when it gets to overall cost.


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Graham,
 I've got a friend that used to own a butcher shop and I know she did some shipping. I won't be able to get her on the phone for a couple of days but I will ask her what she did.
 I live in a chi-chi touristy area. We have a Brit-o-phile shop and I know that they have a refrigerated/frozen food section. It might be a good outlet for your stuff. Don't know if you are interested or not, but here is their web-site
http://www.thechurchmouse.com/index.htm


----------



## georgia pasty (Jun 24, 2008)

Many Thanks for your reply . I will contact the Church Mouse folk for sure , excellent. 
Yes any tips on shipping will be well received . At present I am having a freezer fitted into my van for deliveries , so i am hoping that releives some of the issues for the localish area .
Thank you once again 
rgds
Graham


----------

